# Webcam pour bazoocam et skype



## ficus360 (9 Octobre 2010)

Voilà, j'ai un mac mini sous le système osx 10.4.11, et j'adore allez me tapper des délir sur bazoocam, mais je suis obliger d'aller sur l'imac de ma mère car j'ai pas de cam sur le mien... et elle veut plus me le prêter, donc je pensais m'acheter une webcam compatible mac osx et qui aille sur bazoocam, et, sur skype si possible mais je ne sais pas laquelle marche sur les sites et système si dessus... voilà voilà, merci beaucoup d'avance !


----------



## edd72 (9 Octobre 2010)

Alors, une webcam une fois installée sur ton Mac ira sur tout ce qui peut utiliser une webcam... Après laquelle choisir euh... j'en sais rien, y'a des logitech pas mal (vérifie la compatibilité Mac dessus).


----------



## ficus360 (10 Octobre 2010)

Bas je suis aller en  magasin et sur aucune il y avait écrit que ca marchait sur mac, vous aurez pas des noms?


----------



## edd72 (10 Octobre 2010)

http://www.logitech.com/fr-fr/webcam-communications/webcams/devices/4528

Mais il y a en a certainement d'autres...


----------



## richard-deux (12 Octobre 2010)

Voici la caméra que j'ai acheté à Carrefour pour 14,99.

http://www.logitech.com/fr-fr/webcam-communications/webcams/devices/5865


----------



## edd72 (12 Octobre 2010)

Et ça roule?


----------

